# Thank You Heidi at Satu'li Canteen



## Santmor

I just found this thread and it's an opportunity to thank CMs that were so nice during our trip to WDW last December. (yes I am late)

When having lunch at Satuli Canteen on December, 19 2018, I asked *Heidi* - who was serving our food - which of the deserts were better. After her comment she saw my Botton and asked what was the celebration: "my parents are celebrating 50 years of marriage, golden anniversary". She was awe and turn her back to the fridge, got the two types of deserts and brought to us (I was with my dad to take the trays). I was so happy because after some trips to the World I (my group) never got any special treatment like that. 

My mom was having her birthday also and got a free popcorn at Epcot, after attending the Candlelight Processional. She doesn't speak english but the most spoken work at this trip was "thank you" after all the "happy birthday" wishes she got it. 

Gratitude to all CMs and guests who still keep the spirit of Disney magic on!!

Santos family from Brasil


----------

